# Zymol Carbon Vs. Zymol Titanium test



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought it was about time to really test the performance of these two as I've only really played with them since receiving my holiday sampler kit. So both front wings and bonnet were stripped back and a 50/50 test started yesterday.

The car is a 08 ocean blue Focus that we've owned almost 6months that I've not yet corrected apart from the rear bumper. It did look like the dealerships BWAB had given it a good going over when we picked it up though.

Panels were washed, de tarred with tardis, de ironed with ironX. Car was clayed 2months ago so this was skipped. The next stage I went over the front end with Zymol HD Cleanse with a MF applicator to set a good base. I decided to leave a few tiny tar spots to test the cleaning ability but these weren't removed which surprised me a little. these were then removed properly with Tardis and HD cleanse applied again.

Now to the wax. As you look at the car, Carbon to the left, Titanium on the right. No pictures yet as the light was pretty poor and photo's weren't giving a true representation of the colour, also we all no how good the water behaviour is of Zymol waxes so I'll leave this for future reports.
Applying the waxes also had their differences. Although I have used the Titanium a little more, the wax felt softer. The Carbon felt a little harder, but on application felt oilier and spread a little better than titanium, not that this didn't spread easier than the majority of waxes. No gassing issues that you here reported with Glasur. I did feel that the Carbon on application did darken the paint a little, as did the HD Cleanse but after buffing this was no more noticeable than titanium.

The car will be washed once a week using AutoFinesse lather with no QD top ups of any kind. I will try and report on their performance once a week with pictures weather dependant.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one Dave! I'm interested to see if you notice any difference between the two.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

on initial application, the carbon did seem to darken the paint a little. I noticed this also when using HD cleanse. but after buffing and they were side by side it was very difficult to pick out any difference, but I think the carbon side still was a fraction darker.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds great! Just waiting for some pics now!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

as I know how much we all like a bit of good beading, I came home this evening to see local showers had left there remains on the bonnet. As said carbon on the left side of the bonnet, Titanium on the right.

Carbon:


















Titanium


















Nothing to tell between beading and sheeting so far


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one fella, will follow this through to a conclusion.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I would expect to see that whilst beading is similar, durability is superior in Titanium :thumb:


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Gotta luv zymol waxes will be keeping an eye on this


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

I've got Titanium on my VW Golf , gotta love the beading


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

have you got any pics of the pot size at all Dave? I cant find any decent pics for reference.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

each pot is approx 55mm dia and 45mm tall and comes with 30mm deep of wax. I've put my pot of AG HD and another sample of glasur against them for reference. Just about to give them their first wash.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

1st wash - Saturday 12th May - 1 week since application

Car had its usual week of commuting and muddy stable trips. Had been raining again so following pictures are of beading on a dirty bonnet, generally a good build up of dust and tree droppings as it's generally parked under some Oak trees for the most of its day.

Carbon:









Titanium:









On close inspection beading is more uniform with Carbon than it is with Titanium.

Wash was 2bm with AutoFinesse Lather with no pre sprays or QD / drying aids used. Both sides were almost sheeting off the wash solution. Rinsing off with a watering can (hose pipe ban ) showed super fast sheeting as when first applied, and beading initially returned. Rain today with a small build up of dust is showing beading similar to that pictured above with Carbon holding a slight edge. Wash down was quick and very easy with no contaminants bonding to the paint yet.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

i'll keep a eye on this thread, having just used vic concours my very next wax to try was going to be carbon.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Any updates on this? I am looking at picking up some Titanium.

Thanks


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

No picture updates unfortunately as having trouble with the camera, but is still being washed weekly. Will update properly tonight


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Right sorry for the lack of updates. No pictures I'm afraid as time has been tight and weather against me.

Car was washed again on;
2nd wash - 19th May
Washed with lather again. beading still nice and tight after initial wash, Carbon taking the edge again on uniform shape and tightness, Titanium still beading well just not quite as well as I was hoping. Sheeting is still pretty good but a fraction slower than previous wash, both drying as quick as each other. Wash down was very simple, no contaminants on the paint and gloss levels retained from initial application.

3rd wash - 27th May
Washed with GTechniq GWash, beading has dropped significantly over the past week but the car has been getting covered in frequent dust and rain showers. Carbon still a little more uniform in shape but not exactly round beads. Titanium is beading but not round at all. Sheeting has really dropped off this time round, but Titanium still drying quicker. Wash off was quick and simple once again and no bonded contaminants despite some local roadworks and tar spots on the rest of the car. Titanium is not quite giving the glossy just applied look as Carbon is still holding.

4th wash - 4th June
Washed with lather again, beading on both is equally very poor, but there is still some surface tension there and water trying to hold on. Sheeting again is equally as poor and certainly not as I had hoped, but still enough to leave a fairly dry bonnet. no contaminants on wash down which again wash very simple so clearly plenty of protection still there. The finish has dropped off as well this week and not looking quite as fresh.

The car hasn't moved today and has been fairly well cleaned with today's rain, so if it is still beading in the morning I will try and get some pictures of current beading.

Unfortunately the water behaviour has really slipped a month after application but still protecting well as the rest of the car is starting to pick up more tar that won't simply wash off. The rest of the car has 2 layers of Titanium on and the water behaviour here is identical to that I found when I first applied it to the whole car. water behaviour had to be maintained by infrequent QD top ups as durability was still lasting.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the update, do you have any experience with Glasur in comparison to Carbon?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I have some Glaser but not used it yet


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

5th wash - 11th June

quick update before 2 week holiday

Car was quite muddy but spent a lot of time sitting under trees also. wash down with GWash wasn't the most pleasant, felt quite rough to hand, bug splatter along the front edge came off with a 2nd pass. No sign of contamination sticking such as tar. still felt a little rough after drying as if it needed to be clayed. Sheeting was almost non existent on Titanium, Carbon did sheet but very slowly. Beading was similar in that Carbon was holding out better than Titanium but neither were tight or uniform shaped

Car will be left standing now for 2weeks until my return which I would guess sat near these trees is likely to finish them off.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Quite interesting to compare this review compared to the auto finesse one you've done

Af seems to be better


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

do you think that using Gwash has had an adverse effecton the waxes ? As its designed to complement/enhance Gtechnic products which are sealant based ?
I have Zymol Titanium on my Golf , applied over 6wks ago still beading well ,been washed on a weekly basis since applied....water rolls/blows off still when driving along


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

6th wash, 24th June - 7 weeks since application.

Car spent the majority of the 2weeks parked just out from being under the oak tree. small film of dust had settled, washed off in the rain, settled again whilst away. Aphid droppings / tree sap fallout had built up again.

rinsed with the hose then washed with 2BM and GWash. most of the droppings/ fallout is still very evident to the point where I washed it a 2nd time same as first. It has bonded quite well with a small proportion being washed off. This is severely affected water behaviour to the point of no sheeting, and beading is there, just in random shapes. Nothing tight or uniform about it so there is obviously something still providing protection. I'm starting to be of the opinion that the wax is failing due to it bonding so well and not washing off. Especially compared to my silver Golf in the AF wax test were it is still washing off, albeit with less exposure but only 2 weeks difference in application. Gloss and finish is that of an unprotected car.

Drying was painful. Would not sheet with an open hose. I first tried to lightly drag the towel over the top of the wing to be as gentle as possible and I could feel it catching. Tried dabbing dry and still felt tacky against the towel.

In a normal situation (not me testing them) I would be stripping it all back and starting again at this stage. But I want to give the car another week of normal use and not being parked under the same tree at home, my Golf is parked there in the evening now, to see how they both perform this coming weekend in another wash. But I don't see them staying much longer!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been using GT GWash and AF Lather shampoos as both are considered to be pure shampoos and not leave anything behind like some with gloss enhancers or nano monkeys, as I believe the Wolfs one does?

I strongly feel that it is the tree sap / aphid droppings causing the poor water behaviour, as it was present on the AF waxed car, but they simple washed off. But they're not on the Focus and Zymol waxes. I have Titanium on the rest of the car, 2 layers applied at the start of April I think and they have partially failed, tar spots on the lower door, water behaviour dropping both after about 6weeks from application. It just doesn't seem to be able to resist the bonding of the organic fallout. Tar it is still resisting on the wings as applied in this test.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I think I would have called it at 3rd or 4th wash myself, but that doesn't sound very good. Seems those aphids killed the wax pretty quick! 

Do you usually have wax durability problem where you are?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It hasn't killed the wax as such, just not resisting it. Providing they're washed regularly to reduce the build up of the droppings not really been a problem with most. we've been living and parking here for 4 years now and used a collection of AG HD wax, DDJ orange crush and SNH, Vics collectors and Concours, AF spirit and desire, toughcoat, C2, C1.5, C1, permanon. The only waxes that have struggled with the dropping through the summer months have been Vics and now the Zymol. 

there is still protection present as the water does kind of bead in its most basic form, and the car is being driven through road works and re-surfacing on my wife's daily commute and this is still washing off the test area.

I think that if it wasn't exposed to the organic droppings it would still be performing well in terms of the most obvious being water behaviour. But this has highlighted a weakness of Zymol waxes in my opinion, were as the AF waxes are resisting well.


----------



## JamesdaSilva (Mar 16, 2012)

stolt said:


> i'll keep a eye on this thread, having just used vic concours my very next wax to try was going to be carbon.


You will be dissapointed after all. If you want to go for zymol, go for a good one. Otherwise leave it, you have better waxes than Zymol's entry level cheaper than carbon


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

7th wash, 29th June, 8 weeks since application.

First of all I just want to say that both waxes are present and still protecting, just not to a level that I'm happy with.

Car has had mixed use of me using it for driving to and from my building sites, nice and dusty, parked near the same oak tree and my wife also using it for work and to the stables. sahara sand had noticeably settled Wednesday night. The whole car was covered in the same aphid droppings and tree fallout. also some medium sized tar spots on the front of the bonnet.

I've just come in from washing the whole car. Pre rinse with open hose, pre soaked with auto finesse citrus power, whole car washed with 2BM with GWash, test area washed first then citrus power re applied and left to dwell whilst washing the rest of the car. test area was then re sprayed with citrus power and lightly agitated with with a detailing brush then re washed and rinsed with an open hose.

The harsh tacky spotty feel was greatly reduced, the aid of citrus power during the wash stage had really helped. Although still present the droppings were greatly reduced. Beading was still pretty pathetic in all honesty. Sheeting on the other hand had really picked up, but not really at a satisfactory level. Carbon noticeably quicker than Titanium. All in all both were still unable to resist the droppings and fallout. The tar spots on the other hand washed off in one pass on both waxes! Obviously still present and able to resist contamination of sorts. 

At this stage I have decided to stop the test as spending a full week sat under the tree not moving before washing, then another 2weeks again without washing or moving is pretty irregular for my cars and lead to an excessive amount of organic fallout. Although this is not washing off, the waxes are still present and still resisting tar spots from local road works, almost sheeting. without the organic fallout I really believe these waxes would still be performing strong.

Due to the stop of the test I decided to quickly clay the centre section of the bonnet so that both waxes were covered. One or two passes and it was removed, but the colour of the clay was all a browny yellow stain, no individual spots, the water rinsing off was filthy. After this all felt smooth as would be expected. open hose rinse and sheeting was greatly improved again, carbon still fractionally quicker, almost to an acceptable standard for a normal wax, beading was dead on both though.

My apologies for wasting 8weeks and not coming back with a suitable outcome. I just don't think it's fair to carry on the test with it at an unfair advantage. I don't believe it to be a true reflection of their performance. The full car will be stripped back tomorrow with ironx, tardis, fully clayed, AF rejuvenate, and see how much contamination has bonded


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Always good to see real world tests mate, don't apologize!!! 

What's the next LSP going to be on the car?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It's going to be either a half and half with zymol glasur and concourse, or autofinesse spirit and desire


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Good test there, interesting that the durability was not as good as what most people would have thought.

Kev


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

But it was to a degree, this is what I want to make people aware of. Yes, it wasnt resisting the organic fallout from the trees and aphid's and this is what killed the water behaviour, but no tar had bonded and was still washing off. 

I stripped it all off yesterday monrning, ironx showed only 5 to 6 purple spots appear on the bonnet only, nothing on the wings. Tardis removed no tar other than made a start at lifting the fallout. It was claying that lifting the organic fallout, under this the surface was still very clean and smooth.

So had it not been left for 2weeks solid under a tree not moving or being washed, I think the test would still be running


----------



## R88ORY RXP (Dec 15, 2011)

I have to say your findings are exactly like mine...

I have carbon ontop of blacklight, about 6 weeks old and its there but almost no sheeting and the beading is just big lumps of water, non uniform in any way. I park next to some sort of tree that has huge red seed pods which release alot of pollen ect ect.

Same as you I was dissaponted after 2-3 washes as the beading was dying off.

I do how ever have BL and carbon on a bonnet of a garaged 3 series that seems to still be doing very well. Weekly washed and same time of application.

The big other difference between the the two cars other then one being garaged is it had a BMW seal and protect kit added from brand new. So I know this is not the best comparison as it might just be what they added that is performing well.

What I will say is that when washed and dryed/buffed it still looks as good as it did at first, you can feel its there but it just doesnt bead/sheet like it did. Paint still feels quite smooth.

Ill just have to wax more often lol....:buffer:


----------

